# Tripletail Tripletail Tripletail my first in a kayak!



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Got out last night to catch some redfish and ended with catching a couple of reds. At the end of the night I spot a fish that I have always wanted to catch in a yak and it was a truly amazing fight! I throw on the fish and it explodes on my bait then jumps what seems to be five feet in the air hits the water and then burns line off like its a smoker king! After some nice runs and a tug O war I finally land the fish. It's a 24'' triple tail what a amazing fish they are I want to catch another one!









My hand wasn't in its mouth I had fish grips on him.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

awesome catch and in yak fricken sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice fish, i know where you were! good job !


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That's a nice sized tripletail. Good eating fish too. Thanks for the report and taking the time to post the two photos.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

man that is an fine catch. how did he taste


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

If I could pick only one fish to eat for the rest of my life that would be it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome catch! Congrats!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

nice fish
nice fish
nice fish


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hell yeah man nice catch!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

very awesome...


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Very Cool! On my bucket list.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Heck yeah man!!! Way to go!

Alex


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! What did it eat?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

another notch in brandonshobie

awesome


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

 you da man


----------



## divinrob (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice Black!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice fish! I've caught some nice ones off the 3 mile bridge pilings this time of year.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey what did u catch the triple tail on, what bait???


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

sorry, thought it didnt go through?!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

d.o.a glow minow


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

It's surprises like that on the water that make fishing so great!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

what did he eat, Brandon?


----------

